# Help I Found Hurt young Black Pigeon Help



## Tammie Jean (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay so I found this young black pigeon with a abnormally long beak:His wing was hurt but not broken (thank goodness)my neighbor feeds the Pigeons twice daily so Ive found a few that havent made it... So now I have this young Pigeon who HAS MADE IT what do I do and whom Ive named AUNREY and every day Ive taken him outside to let him stretch and so on well he now has flow a little but only to hide from me or others in his cat carrier... so Ive started to take him to the neighbors at feeding time and open his carrier and show him that there are other pigeons he could be with if he wants.... well he wont come out and he doesnt like me he runs from me and wont sit on my hand....What do I do!!!! I'm afraid to let him loose to get eated by the hawk that got a pigeon today.... How do I get him to like me or to like the birds how do I build a coop if he doesnt want to go be with the other pigeons how do I know if I am doing the right thing by this bird...... I have permission to keep him and I have plenty of room for a coop but limited money and is he going to get lonely should I keep him inside or outside in the light out of the light ararrgggg HElP please lol 
[email protected]
Tammie Thomas


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Tammie Jean said:


> Okay so I found this young black pigeon with a abnormally long beak:His wing was hurt but not broken (thank goodness)my neighbor feeds the Pigeons twice daily so Ive found a few that havent made it... So now I have this young Pigeon who HAS MADE IT what do I do and whom Ive named AUNREY and every day Ive taken him outside to let him stretch and so on well he now has flow a little but only to hide from me or others in his cat carrier... so Ive started to take him to the neighbors at feeding time and open his carrier and show him that there are other pigeons he could be with if he wants.... well he wont come out and he doesnt like me he runs from me and wont sit on my hand....What do I do!!!! I'm afraid to let him loose to get eated by the hawk that got a pigeon today.... How do I get him to like me or to like the birds how do I build a coop if he doesnt want to go be with the other pigeons how do I know if I am doing the right thing by this bird...... I have permission to keep him and I have plenty of room for a coop but limited money and is he going to get lonely should I keep him inside or outside in the light out of the light ararrgggg HElP please lol
> [email protected]
> Tammie Thomas


nurse him back to health and then release him to the flock, he is a wild bird he will not want to sit on your hand.


----------



## Tammie Jean (Apr 6, 2009)

I tried to release him today but he ran back into the carrier, now what do I do leave him outside so he can get eaten I dont think so.... Thanks for the option but I dont want him to die....
Thanks Tammie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tammie...the bird is frightened and just a little too young to release just yet.
Please don't try to release him again until he is eating well on his own and is acting confident.
He will need to have bathed several times before he is released so that his feathers are conditioned. It's still cold in Oregon at night and it would be better to wait until the temperature doesn't dip below 45 degrees.
It's good to take him and show him the flock so he can get used to them and know where to find food when the time comes. When he's ready, he will just take off with them.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for helping this baby. If he has an extra long beak, that means he is definitely a youngster. He will grow into his beak.  As Charis said, please do keep him indoors with you until he is grown, eating on his own, and acting confident (perfectly worded Charis hehe). You can keep him in the kennel as long as he has plenty of time out of it to stretch his wings and practice flying. 

Don't feel bad that he's not tame, sometimes even the ones raised by hand aren't tame at all, and other times completely wild ones will be friendly. It just depends on the pigeon. Make sure he has some red grit if you can find some; usually pet shops and feed stores carry it and it's cheap. You can use your finger to "peck" at the seeds and help him learn to eat faster. Then just follow the rest of Charis's advice and when he is ready, you can release him into the flock, which sounds like a safe place to be released. Please feel free to ask any other questions you have.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Tammie Jean said:


> I tried to release him today but he ran back into the carrier, now what do I do leave him outside so he can get eaten I dont think so.... Thanks for the option but I dont want him to die....
> Thanks Tammie


tHAT IS WHY I SAID NURSE HIM BACK TO HEALTH...BEFORE LETTING HIM GO.....WHEN HE CAN FLY......TO HIS FLOCK......


----------



## Tammie Jean (Apr 6, 2009)

Well Aunrey is doing good eating on his own and is flapping and trying to fly he flew up on my desk and into my pictures what a mess now he is makeing huge messes with his food flinging it everywhere its so funny I was going to take him out today but it raining cats and dogs I guess Ill just let him out in my computer room and let him do his thing thanks so much for all the help (how do I bathe a bird lol) 
Tammie Jean


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Just offer him a small cat-litter type of plastic bowl and he will let you know if he is ready to bathe. A warm draft free area would be an ideal area for him to bathe.

Thank you for all the care and support you are showing this bird.


----------



## Tammie Jean (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you so much for you help and support I appreciate it soooo much!!!
I have another slight problem now lol 
I noticed that since Aunrey has started to fly or "hop fly" cause hes just hopping and fluttering his wings jumping from place to place in the room.. 
That he has bright redness under the hurt wing 
Im afraid to hurt his wing just to get a closer look at this redness(and Id be shocked if he let me try he freaks out if I try to touch or catch him),its not bloody just bright red 
What should I do 
Am I just being a worry wart lol 
Thanks Tammie Jean


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you sure there are no puncture wounds under the wing? You would have to handle him and gently look under the wing to be sure.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Under the wing is the last place baby pigeons grow their feathers. Is Aunrey's red place just a spot under his wing without feathers? Does he have the same spot on the other wing?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I was wondering that too.


----------



## Tammie Jean (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not sure he's changing colors now though (turning grey underneath)and he lost two feathers a big feather and a really small one and hes flapping like crazy all the time I will try and get a closer look under his wings wish I knew someone who knows how to handle him so I wouldnt hurt him...
Thanks 
Tammie Jean


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you're gentle, you won't hurt him. He may struggle to get away, but it'll be okay. He's tougher than you think. He won't brake that easily. Don't worry.


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Tammie you are doing great, when they are ready to grow up they kind of have a way of telling you, we have reared 40+ youngsters this year, one in particular is a good example, when he was little I would go into the loft and he would fly straight to me and land on my head, now he has grown a little when I walk toward him he lets out this funny squak coz he is telling me I'm grown I do not wnat to be handled and I've known this terror since he was an egg, so please don't feel bad about Aunrey not wanting to sit on your hand, you are doing everything you possibly can to help him grow into a healthy adult, and by listening to the good advice you will get from the guys on these pages you will get all the support you need.
As a relative novice to pidgies myself you can handle him, I had a phobia of ALL BIRDS a year ago, I wouldn't get out of my car if there was a bird on the pavement, in case it GOT me!!! But now I quite happily will gointo our lofts with 120+ birds flying about, I find to catch them it took me ags to learn, and there is still ones now I can't catch as I can't move very quickly, but it's best if you can gently shepherd them into an enclosed area, if he will still go into the carrier great, then reach your hand inside and try to hold one wing against the side of his body, and hold without squeezing, and bring the bird out and rest his chest against your chest and hold his other wing down (once he naturally stops flapping it and puts it down himself) against his body, then you will find your own grip, some people restrain the feet to help hold the bird, but some of this will depend on how big your hands are. Then you can move your hands around to gently examine where necessary. Please let us know how you get on?


----------

